# Trail Boss Tool / How R U Carrying it?



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Pretty cool stuff! A local parks, open space, and trails foundation that put huge amounts of support behind the trails advocacy group I'm part of now has done me a solid for my recent part in building a new 2 mile trail at our local State Park. They bought me a Trail Boss 3 tool kit. It's got the Rogue 55A, a McLeod, and a 13" tri-edge saw attatchment. I just added a rake, a Rogue 70AR Travis, and a 12" steel handle segment.

I have a Kudu 12 Camelbak that "almost" works for the kit but leaves little room for other essentials and I think it's gonna get the **** hammered out of it if I use it much for this purpose. I'm thinking of getting a basic style, non-camelback pack to use as my exclusive workday pack. Something that accomodate a water bladder. There's actually a pretty nice and sturdy Ozark bag at WallyMart that would work nicely for $40. Just wondering what other Trail Boss tool owners might be using to carry and looking to not reinvent the wheel if someone else has got things figured out.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your shiny new toy!

We have @ 20 sets of them, they're great. We have one of these we're testing out, it's got sleeves and stuff inside for the handles. It's nifty, but expensive.

https://www.evocsports.com/products/backpacks/trail-builder

I use multiple sized packs, depending on the load I'm carrying that day. If it's summer and I'm only digging. I'll stuff the handles and a single head inside, maybe two, depending on the soil. I'm not a fan of full sized Mcleods, but I really like their baby one, it's great unless it's rocky. I love Rogue stuff, the 55a is a little small, but not bad for a backcountry tool.

If I'm also going to bring a Silky Big Boy and one of these:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Fiskars-15-in-PowerGear-Titanium-Anvil-Lopper-379722-1001/202589054

It'll all fit in a camelback sized pack if you carry two handle segments in side pockets.

More stuff = bigger pack.

Wrap the heads in a rag if you like your pack.....


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah....those Evoc bags I was eyeballing on the TBUSA site are a big ol' tall cup of steaming hot NOPE! Nothing like having $1500 of dirt tools and accessories strapped to your back! Sort of big time overkill for my locale. My wife is a long time seamstress and Home Ec teacher so I already have her planning a cool tool head wrap that will allow me to keep them safely in a pack, any pack. 

Once my Travis and Steel Rake show up, I'll look at the volume I need but that Ozark backpack I was checking at Walmart is literally every bit as good as the construction and heft, more so, of a Camelback or any of the other big brands out there and should give me room for the extras I will need on an outing. As far as our planned work day events we do, the trail boss isn't really needed as I'm already dealing with transporting full size stuff to our sites for many users. I'll keep an eye out for any better ideas that come along, though. Thanks for the pointers!

Those Fiskars are a good idea. We have aroubd 60 sets of mostky Fiskars loppers of a few varieties but none of the geared little ones for easy carry. I'll have to go scoop one of those. I have a tiny set of aluminium Corona loppers but they're a small head and 3/4" is about the best they can do. Looks like my local store has 43 in stock....I better hurry!


----------



## karthur (Apr 20, 2018)

That is a sweet kit! 

I don't have any suggestions because I am lucky enough to be able to just leave my tools where ever I'm working and then come back to them. 

Thanks for posting pics of them!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Those little Fiskars are a super well engineered bit of kit, we have piles of them for our volunteers, they're cheap, light and out perform loppers 2x their size. Beat the crap out of them and they still work. I drill holes in the handle ends and add a small biner on my personal ones, then I clip them on a belt loop, or pack strap so they're handy in the field.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I keep three handle segments and the rogue hoe 55a head in a Camelbak Blowfish. Works perfect! I keep the 55a head wrapped in a rag in the bag. There's room for snacks and water also.


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

A couple of suggestions based on my experience with Trail Boss. Always use the screw-on thread protector caps as it only takes a couple of seconds and protects the vulnerable threads. Buy two extra handle sections which will allow you to use two heads at the same time. Sew up a tool roll out of nylon pack cloth. Organizes and protects your tools


----------

